# BMX bars on a rigid 29er?



## adamfss (Nov 10, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, have any of you tried this? I'm currently rockin' Mary Bars (and like them), but was thinking of trying something totally different for kicks. Thoughts?


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Shim's suck though.


----------



## enicma (Jun 30, 2007)

29ers have a pretty high front end with flat bars... with some 6" rise bmx bars it'll be tougher keeping the front down on climbs and you'll have to work harder in turns to keep the front from washing out.


----------



## adamfss (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm wondering if the extra height and leverage will make it easier to "float" the front end over obstacles?


----------



## adamfss (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm currently running a 90mm stem. What if I just went with a 50mm bmx stem, then I wouldn't have to deal with shims?


----------



## New Light (May 4, 2010)

it'll make it more difficult...ive seen it done on 26ers and at the most cruiser bars on a 26 'might' work...but not a 29er


----------



## pwh4130 (May 17, 2008)

I have a rigid 29'er with 7.5" high bmx bars. It's uncomfortable to ride with your hands at nipple height. I don't think it offers any advantage. It seems kinda lousy actually.


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

Sounds like fun but it's a pain.
I rode a friend's SE Big Ripper and that was the first thing i though of, mountain bike with it. Rode a few hills with it....No thanks

You should try it though!!! Don't let a bunch of mtbr people talk you out of it



adamfss said:


> Just out of curiosity, have any of you tried this? I'm currently rockin' Mary Bars (and like them), but was thinking of trying something totally different for kicks. Thoughts?


----------



## adamfss (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, the PK Big Ripper is what got me thinking. My set up would be on my Redline MC29r. I may look for a very inexpensive bar/stem combo or just see if I can borrow a set off a buddy.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Sucks on a 26er, probably worse on a 9er. Puts your hands way too high up which has the following effects
1. Your ass is more sore since you're supporting less weight with your upper body
2. Your front tires bite less since there's less weight over the front end
3. Climbing suffers, and its much more awkward to get out of the saddle since you have to use all of your leg muscles and not as much of your upper body to pull yourself out of the saddle. 
3. You'll have to run a shorter stem since nobody makes longer BMX stems and most BMX bars are 22.2mm, or you run a shim which may slip on you.
4. If you run a shorter stem you have to kink the bars forward (Chicago style!) and then big hits will make the bars slip, with or without a shim.

Ask me how I know. . . .


----------



## pwh4130 (May 17, 2008)

The thing with the big Ripper is the fork is not suspension corrected. The high bars work better. I work for SE and have a prototype 29'er with suspension corrected forks and BMX bars. I have taken it to the skatepark and it feels really awkward. Jumping feels terrible with the grips that high. I need to put some Big Ripper forks on it to make it work better.

I had more fun doing the BMX dirt jumps on my Stout set up for XC riding.


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Ive had them on my Stout befor but took them off when i geared her up . Loved them for cruising . And have S&M cruisers on my Big Ripper now


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

put an Odyssey Elementary stem and some S&M 5" race bars on your bike.


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe try some 3" MTB risers.


----------



## NeedsA29er (May 31, 2010)

*Dmr*

OK...anybody got any input if you were using these instead?

http://www.bti-usa.com/public/category/HB/HBBR/DM

http://www.dmrbikes.com/?Section=pr...egory=23&CategoryName=Wingbars&itemid=WBARBLK

They are only a 3 in. rise and can be used with a BMX stem or MTB stem with shims...

I think if you use these with a stem that falls a bit lower...it will not effect the ride height too much, allow it to be more usable and make it more comfortable as well...

I am thinking about ordering these from the U.K. because they are on a Worldwide back order...


----------



## NeedsA29er (May 31, 2010)

proline69 said:


> Ive had them on my Stout befor but took them off when i geared her up . Loved them for cruising . And have S&M cruisers on my Big Ripper now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

